# Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Super Supper tonite.

Daughter man this for us tonite.
Feta,basil and sun dried tomato stuffed chicken breasts
Gnocchi in marinara sauce
Spinach and strawberry salad with a balsamic vinaigrette


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow ! That looks sooo good. We know who she inherited that talent from.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Awesome!!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Looks like the gulls are about to swoop down for a grab and go, lol.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Your Daughter can cook*

That looks real good;Do you mind if I marry her?


----------

